# u.s.reels



## slanddeerhunter (Jun 11, 2008)

Has anybody ever owned one ,im looking at a 240sx supercast for a light tackle king reel.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

it's a P.O.S. the drag sucks...


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Very weak constuction too


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

Jhon B do u sell these reels?....service them i should ask. Thanks


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Fishermon (8/24/2009)*Jhon B do u sell these reels?....service them i should ask. Thanks


no sir, 

they definatley do cast well, 

but the construction is not there at all.


----------



## Private Pilot (Oct 3, 2007)

> *John B. (8/24/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Fishermon (8/24/2009)*Jhon B do u sell these reels?....service them i should ask. Thanks
> ...


:withstupidDON'T get one!


----------



## King Mike (Apr 15, 2008)

i use the reel for kings all the time in the boat. Lots of line capicity just not very "Strudy" the drag is sticky but functional. I love this reel. ya it feels flimsy but theres nothing like catching 20- 30 pounds mackrel on a small reel like that. Ive got it on a teramar rod and kill all fish with it! Ive caught big bull reds, mackrel, bonita, sharks, cuda's ajs, snapper, pompano, and even a 50 pound tarpon on it. in my openion its no where near as smooth as shimanos but for the line capicity i'll take it every trip i go on.


----------



## slanddeerhunter (Jun 11, 2008)

> *King Mike (8/25/2009)*i use the reel for kings all the time in the boat. Lots of line capicity just not very "Strudy" the drag is sticky but functional. I love this reel. ya it feels flimsy but theres nothing like catching 20- 30 pounds mackrel on a small reel like that. Ive got it on a teramar rod and kill all fish with it! Ive caught big bull reds, mackrel, bonita, sharks, cuda's ajs, snapper, pompano, and even a 50 pound tarpon on it. in my openion its no where near as smooth as shimanos but for the line capicity i'll take it every trip i go on.


what line do you use on this reel thinking about 20lb powerpro?


----------



## King Mike (Apr 15, 2008)

correct. exactly right 20 pound power pro


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

> *King Mike (8/25/2009)*i use the reel for kings all the time in the boat. Lots of line capicity just not very "Strudy" the drag is sticky but functional. I love this reel. ya it feels flimsy but theres nothing like catching 20- 30 pounds mackrel on a small reel like that. Ive got it on a teramar rod and kill all fish with it! Ive caught big bull reds, mackrel, bonita, sharks, cuda's ajs, snapper, pompano, and even a 50 pound tarpon on it. in my openion its no where near as smooth as shimanos but for the line capicity i'll take it every trip i go on.


I'm with ya.I love mine, I have'nt put it through as much as you have but it has cought some good size king and worked well with tons of line.


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

a friend of mine got one last year

first day with it, goes the the pier , hooks a bonita first cast and the spool exploaded

dont buy u.s.reels


----------



## Live4Fish (May 12, 2009)

i have a 180xl its super tiny and the drag is a pos but it gets the job done, ben has seen mine i have tons of 8lbpower pro on mine ive caught up to 12-15 pound kings with it mostly i use for trout fishing tho lol, holds alot casts good but the drag is not so good


----------

